# Ossie, This Is Your Life



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

A friend of mine has been pestering me wanting my female so finally I gave in and gave her to him, in exchange I got this bundle of joy. He is currently showing the plants hes the boss.


----------



## Katiekat02 (Oct 19, 2015)

Wow, he's beautiful! His colors are awesome. Hope he lives a happy and healthy life!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

He must like his new home, This morning he gobbled up 2 NLS pellets,


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

What a gorgeous boy!
Those plants definitely know Thier place now, darn things!


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Wow! Very handsome! Congrats to you! What is his name?


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

No name yet.

Another photo


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Do you get pick of the litter if your friend breeds your female? ;-)

You need to start a journal so I can subscribe.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I may as well make this my journal.

My tank is a 2 foot Planted 70 liter home built job ( Made by me ) sitting on a custom built stand ( also made by me ) and a you guessed it a hood made by me.








See all the shrimp?

The top of my tank looks like this.









In my opinion I need more plants.

My Water.

PH is 7.2
Ammonia always 0
Same for Nitrite and nitrate 
Water temp 80 F.

The light is provided by a
Beamswork Aquarium Fish Tank LED Light 21W White Blue Moonlight 10,000K 60cm 2FT 

Filtration 
*Biopro Aquarium External Canister Fish Tank Water Filter 800 LPH + Aqua Sponge*

The flow rate is controlled by a ballvalve on the return line and I have drilled extra holes in the spray bar.

I also run an air pump with a sponge filter. 
*New Aquarium Biochemical Small-Sized Sponge Filter Filtrator XY-2835 Tide

**Tank stocking.

1 Betta.
1 Baby BN
2 Mystery snails.
10 Kuhli Loaches
Unknown number of Shrimp
Unknown number of Malaysian Trumpet Snails.




























*Food.

Atisons Betta Pro
New Life Spectrum Betta pellets
Hikari Bio Gold.
Kens Premium Veggie sticks with calcium.
Hikari Loach wafers
Brine Shrimp, Blood worm, black worms, krill, daphnia, brine shrimp, tubifex worms and mosquito larvae.
Live food crickets, mosquito larvae, small maggots, small earth worm, and fruit fly.

I DO NOT use Seachem prime I hate the stuff because it stinks, I also do not use salt ( Kuhli Loaches cant handle it )

I use Easy Life Fluid Filter Media only.
Easy-Life fluid filter medium — English


Heres a video of my new boy exploring his tank.
View My Video
Please note that even with all the filtration he has no problem with the current.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Holy cow! This is quite possibly the most incredible Betta home I've ever seen in a forum. Your boy is so lucky! I immediately felt sad for the one you gave away, did they lose their beautiful home, does your friend have a nice setup like yours? Your new Betta must feel like he was set free in a jungle somewhere. This is just amazing. 
Thank you for sharing this, so very cool NickAu!

CLEARLY there are different LEVELS of fish homes and fish care. For me money is not the issue its confidence that I could do something like what you have. IMO this really takes great skill and not everyone can pull this off successfully. I struggle to keep a house plant alive so I tend to go very basic with things living around here and that's why the bare bottom small tanks for me, but I come here just to marvel at all these amazing tanks like yours. Congrats to you!

Your filtration system is so cool!
The only name that came to mind for your Betta is LUCKY


----------



## shinigamiofspace (Dec 1, 2015)

What a nice tank, and a lovely betta.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks. I try.

She is fine and living in a heavily planted 10 gallon.

This photo shows lighting levels in the tank.










My other tank









There are 5 Clown Loaches in there now along with a male and female BN, a Firemouth Cichlid Mollies and Platys.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> For me money is not the issue its confidence that I could do something like what you have. IMO this really takes great skill


Skill yes LOL

I buy plants that I like and stick them where there are none, I do not use co2 or fertilizer, I do not vacuum the gravel.

I feed the fish, They poop, The plants snails and bacteria break down the poop, I change water that is my level of skill. The only thing I add to my tanks is Clean water and Easy Life Fluid Filter Media

My tanks are set up as low tech and low maintenance and the plants I chose thrive in these conditions.

What I did take seriously is filtration The big tank has 2x 3 tray 2400 LPH canister filters, and all my filters have Bio Home Media in them.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

So very cool. I love it! I'm happy for your happy fishes! I'm saving all the info I learn here and if I ever get up the courage to step outside my comfort zone I know I have some skilled advice to get me going. TY for sharing this and do continue to post pics, fun to see! Oh I have that kind of snail, mine is "Emit"!! I'm sure he'd like to visit your house! lol


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

There are actually 2 Mystery snails in the tank. I love Mystery snails Pomecea Bridgesii (sp) will not eat healthy plant matter, and they make cool pets.

I used to have 3 in another tank that I trained to beg for blood worm.


















A tank without snails is not as clean as it could be.


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

He looks so tiny in that giant tank! It's adorable xD I'm sure he'll love all the space!


----------



## mattchha (Aug 1, 2015)

Wow! That's one lucky fish!

Everytime I see him as your avatar, he reminds me quite a bit of my boy Polydeuces (wish he'd stop munching that tail!), even though your guy has a lot more red. Poly had a butterfly band of white before he trimmed it off.

One day when I'm established, I'll have an aquarium as nice as yours, I swear it! xP


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

He is a nice fish.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

*Hello this is Nicks Betta, The lazy bum has not given me a name yet.

My new owner is a cruel human, It gives us the precious but makes sure its to big to fit in my mouth. *










Thats a NLS Betta pellet, I have to cut it in half and I only give him half a pellet, Hes a small boy and 1 pellet would over feed him, Or I give him 2 or 3 Atisons


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Krewalnik...tsk


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Its official his name is Ozzy.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Because he's from Oz? 

Ugh Nick I should've known you'd post snail pics in a Betta journal x) (( I have snail phobia))

I still read through anyway though. Ozzy's pictures are worth it!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Gorgeous betta and tank, Nick. I love the kuhli loaches. I am fascinated by them.

What is the name of the plant that looks like grass? I really like the look of it.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> What is the name of the plant that looks like grass?


Its some sort of Vallis I got from petbarn 


> Ugh Nick I should've known you'd post snail pics


You know I love my snails 

He was named after my fav childhood TV character.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

So it is now 7 days since Ossie has owned me.

Time for some Photos.

I is surrounded by food.









If there is no food, move along nothing to eat here.










Please tell me there is food here.









Peek a boo, Now feed me.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Is this some floating plants? I think I need more LOL


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi this is Ossie, Nick's Betta thats me the handsome looking fish in his avatar.

Well the lazy sod has finally given me a name, Ossie? after his favorite TV character, whats with that, DO I LOOK LIKE A PINK OSTRICH, No I am a handsome Betta, But anyway.

I have settled into the tank well and have shown the lesser life forms who is boss, I had to eat some of those red shrimp things just to get my point across. They were yummy.

When I was first put in the tank there was another Betta trying to claim my territory, He was also a handsome guy kinda like me, But I showed him who was boss, Every time he approached my tank I would try and chase him away by matching every move he made Nick called it glass surfing, But hes not even a fish so what would he know. That Betta saw I was much Better looking and left.

Now I need to train Nick, He keeps looking into my tank and I get all exited that its food time but no he gives me nothing most times, This must change how is a Fish meant to survive on just 2 feeds a day? Like I said training.

Anyhow I have to go now I hear Nick's car, He has no idea I use his PC when he is not around to look at female Bettas on line.

Take care all.
Ossie


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Just took these 2 photos.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

He is certainly lovely. And love the photo of Ossie eyeing the RCS.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

He is real friendly, and loves to get in the way when I pour freshwater in the tank, He seems to actually love playing in the current, and he has developed a taste for Hikari Algae Wafers , not long ago I saw him picking at a algae wafer on the bottom so I broke a bit off a wafer and gave it to him and he gobbled it up, so far he has not shown much interest in frozen blood worms.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I swear he moves as soon as I focus the camera.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

He's getting prettier and prettier/handsomer and handsomer every time you post a photo!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Hes going to have big fins by the looks of it, That photo shows of his colors a bit better.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Its growing in nicely.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Looking good. You have a lot of crypts, right? I love them. Am currently trying tissue culture and so far, so good.

Is the large plant on the left an Anubias or a Sword?


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks its growing into a nice jungle I think. 
Its some sort of sword, Yes I have 4 big crypts


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

What a lovely fella! And I love your tank for him!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I hope the shrimp dont eat the Loaches



























Heres a video.
View My Video


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

His tail is growing well I think
Hes getting a hang of this flaring thing slowly LOL, I wonder how much more he can spread hit tail, 










I think he just had dinner, Fresh shrimp is always good.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm soooo jealous of your setup! What lucky occupants!!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Just hanging around.









He loves his plants.









Just saying Hi to everybody and deciding who to eat.









He better be careful the shrimp don't eat him 









Even the snail is in danger of getting eaten by shrimp.









Tank shot.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I love all those shrimp and baby shrimp! The plants are awesome, too.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I am just letting the plants go wild for a few more months then I will scape it by pruning or I may not I like the wild look. Ammonia dont stand a chance in my tank.

The shrimp are not afraid of anything lol. At last count there was 65 of them thats the ones I could see, There is usually 10 or more living in the canister filter. The clear shrimp you see came out of my filter.

People think Trumpet snails breed fast and take over, try Red Cherry Shrimp they are worse. I have taken out over 100 RCS and fed them to my Firemouth and Clown Loaches.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I like the wild tank look, too. As long as things can still move around, I leave it wild.

Love all the shrimp! I would feed mine to everything, too.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I love love love all the shrimp!


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

I love that pic with the "Just saying Hi and deciding who to eat" LOL

That's so awesome.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Is there any way to.. Like, get an Assassian Snail to keep them down? o.o


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Assassin snails are illegal in Australia, and I don't mind all the shrimp as they are feeders anyway.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

o.o Oops.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Short vid.
View My Video


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Luvs it!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, he looks nice and happy and full! I love watching that shrimp dart away from him.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Thats how he spends most of his day just cruising around, Every afternoon starting about 4 pm he glass surfs for about an hour then he goes back to normal.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Ossie sure is spoilt with all that space, he must be loving life haha. One day I shall save up for a tank that big.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey, Nick! I keep forgetting to congratulate you on having the www.tropicalfishkeeping.com "Photo of the Month" for February!

So, Congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks Linda, I have a nice entry this month also, I cant win 2 months in a row LOL.

Just took that,


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Video Time.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

NickAu said:


>


Nice setup and betta! Like how you left a little open area in the front. It creates a bit of contrast with the plants in the background. The stone in the middle helps break things up too.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Its actually a bit of bog wood and a coconut shell, Its where the Loaches live.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice! I couldn't make out what it was at first. Looks like it's a perfect spot for them.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Love the tank, and beautiful betta!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Ossie now has his own tank, He even started a bubble nest.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Can I get details of that Cube tank you have Ossie in, Nick? Might want to upgrade Callisto's tank soon. I might do an all Anubias tank later down the track, it looks amazing.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Sure, Its a Aquael 20 liter shrimp cube.
http://www.aquael.com.pl/en/product...zestawy-akwariowe-szafki/174-shrimp-set-smart

This is the filter
*ClearView 100 - Aqua One*


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Well so far so good boofhead seems to like the qube.

This is a short clip of my filter running. I modified the intake by putting in a 90deg elbow in and extended the pipe so it picks up water on the left side of the tank. 










And my man cave, Tv , PC, 2 laptops , And above me my other passion RC drift racing, I have 3 cars 2 electric and building a nitro one.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I really love the tanks!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I did some modifications on the filter intake, It now picks up on the other side of the tank.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Handy, are you?  Nice!


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

NickAu said:


> Ossie now has his own tank, He even started a bubble nest.


Real nice setup man, I'm sure ossie likes roaming through the jungle you made.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Ossie is back in the 2 foot tank, 3 days after I put him in the cube he went strange, He started fin biting, Just hanging around near the top, He just didn't seem happy, So I moved him back, five minutes after putting him back he went to swimming around flaring at his plants like normal, He actually seems happier in the 2 footer.

Now.
As I have a 5 gal cube all set up and empty.....................

OH yes before you ask my water in the cube is the same as in the 2 foot tank. 
I guess this is one Betta that loves the extra room.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Nick, if you want a girl, I have a Blue w/ Red Wash girl that's not fit for the sorority life. :3


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

That would be nice but I am in Australia and I am not keen on shipping from USA.

Thank you so much for the offer.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Haha, that's fine. Forgot about the shipping part, lol.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

NickAu said:


> Ossie is back in the 2 foot tank, 3 days after I put him in the cube he went strange, He started fin biting, Just hanging around near the top, He just didn't seem happy, So I moved him back, five minutes after putting him back he went to swimming around flaring at his plants like normal, He actually seems happier in the 2 footer.
> 
> Now.
> As I have a 5 gal cube all set up and empty.....................
> ...


Hmm..must've been something about the tank. Probably was the lack of room that got on his nerves. Read some bettas do better in a smaller tank anyways. Good to hear that he's normal again though

Yup, it might be time for another betta or something else to live in the tank that will enjoy the jungle.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> Yup, it might be time for another betta


I just got a sick little female, Will start a thread about her.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck with her!


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

NickAu said:


> I just got a sick little female, Will start a thread about her.


I'm sure the female will be all right after a little bit of time. Can't wait to see what she looks like.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> Can't wait to see what she looks like.


Here she is. I think I should have called her major PITA
Cheeky Little Girl.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Nice save from Petbarn! One of my local petbarns had a horrible set up for female bettas, there were even some dead ones rotting on the floor of the tank...

She seems really happy in that tank! Congrats on your new fishy. I'm certain she'll perk up and her colours will pop out more under your care.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

NickAu said:


> Here she is. I think I should have called her major PITA
> Cheeky Little Girl.


LOL Gonna check that thread out right now.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

:nicefish:I'm subscribing!


----------

